
Movie Review Aggregator Ratings Have No Relationship with Box Office Success - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2016/01/movie-revenue-ratings/
======
overcast
I think it's pretty apparent that success in this world revolves around
satisfying the lowest common denominator. Pop music and bad movie sequels
exist to feed this.

